# Nontoxic shot



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

I am going to be hunting in an area where I have to use Federally approved non-toxic shot and I am having trouble finding shells for my shotgun. I am looking for 2 3/4" 20 gauge shells. If anyone knows where I could find any please let me know, I would really appreciate it. The shells I used last year were a pheasant load and since they were sponsored by pheasants forever I though they were ok to use, but they contain lead.

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Is your gun only chambered for 2 3/4???

If it is I would encourage you to try the Federal Heavyweight 2 3/4 1 1/8 oz 7s.. The Federal 7s will outpenetrate lead 5s at all ranges.. The 1 1/8 loading will have roughly 247 pellets.. 

What choke are you shooting? IF you are shooting a fixed choke gun, the Flight Control Wad should serve to help you tighten your patterns.. 

I think you will be surprised at the increase in pattern density coupling the 7s with the Heavier than lead shot.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, my remington wingmaster is chambered in 2 3/4". I was told it was 3", but after shooting a 3"shell, it would not eject unless i used my knife to pry it out. The gun also has a fixed choke (modified). I know its not the best choke, but I like to get up close and personal with the game (big bow hunter). I would actually rather use my bow, but for turkeys I like to run and gun and found the shotgun is much easier for it on public land. I was able to get my first turkey last year with the number 5 shot prairie storm pheasant load from federal, but after looking more into it, those are not on the approved list.

I will have to check out the Federal Heavyweight. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

matt76cmich said:


> Yes, my remington wingmaster is chambered in 2 3/4". I was told it was 3", but after shooting a 3"shell, it would not eject unless i used my knife to pry it out. The gun also has a fixed choke (modified). I know its not the best choke, but I like to get up close and personal with the game (big bow hunter). I would actually rather use my bow, but for turkeys I like to run and gun and found the shotgun is much easier for it on public land. I was able to get my first turkey last year with the number 5 shot prairie storm pheasant load from federal, but after looking more into it, those are not on the approved list.
> 
> I will have to check out the Federal Heavyweight. Thanks for the quick response.


The federal would be the way to go not only for the areas for non tox only but for all areas.. If you shot the prairie storm and had good results than your gun liked the Flight Control wad, the 7s in the heavyweight should only impress you more raising total pellet count from 171 to 247.. 

A good friend of mine in SC had an over under with fixed chokes an 2 3/4 chamber he wanted to kill a turkey with.. I believe both barrels went over the minimum of 100 in a 10 inch circle with the Federal 7s at 40 yards.. 

I will dig around today and see if I can find a good source for the shell and PM ya.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, so far all I have found is natcheze (sp?). they have them for $14 and change, but the shipping was $15. Kinda hard to pay $30 for 5 shells. I'm still looking though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

It only takes one shell to kill your bird. That's 5 years of shooting for $30, not counting your patterning of course. Finding them locally will be a pipe dream I'm betting unless you can get a shop to special order them for you. I always just mail order specialty ammo and save myself the hassle.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Critter said:


> It only takes one shell to kill your bird. That's 5 years of shooting for $30, not counting your patterning of course. Finding them locally will be a pipe dream I'm betting unless you can get a shop to special order them for you. I always just mail order specialty ammo and save myself the hassle.


This is the truth.. Some stores may order ya a couple a boxes.. The problem is shipping ammo...

But my friend stuffs fixing to sky rocket and that is gonna look like a bargain here soon..


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Not to pry, but just curious where you'll be hunting that has this rule/law in place?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Ack said:


> Not to pry, but just curious where you'll be hunting that has this rule/law in place?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Shiawassee State Game Area. You can shoot slugs and .50 cal, but as long as it has multiple shot (turkey, bird shot, or water fowl load) is has to be a non lead substance that is on the Federally Approved Non-Toxic list.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Is your gun only chambered for 2 3/4???
> 
> If it is I would encourage you to try the Federal Heavyweight 2 3/4 1 1/8 oz 7s.. The Federal 7s will outpenetrate lead 5s at all ranges.. The 1 1/8 loading will have roughly 247 pellets..
> 
> ...


High brass 7 steel is all my neighbor uses for his duck hunting. 30" barrel n mod choke. He has been for years. Ive witnessed the carnage first hand. Helluva pattern at 40 yards too! This example is in 12ga but should be a small game machine in 20. Absolutely deadly on turkeys inside 30 yards. Have fun n keep us posted. Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Well after looking around the stores around me, it looks like I am going to end up biting the bullet and paying for the shipping. Just hope I can get em in one shot lol.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Waterfowl loads won't kill turkeys? Find a waterfowler.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Waterfowl loads won't kill turkeys? Find a waterfowler.


A friend of mine tried this and wasn't successful (2 shots and the bird kept goin like it was never hit). Keep in mind both of our guns are fixed choked with modified choke barrels. I was able to take a turkey last year with a pheasant load. I am trying to find a non toxic shot in a pheasant load as well. just the stores around here don't carry it and won't order it. So, one shot one kill equals 5 yrs of turkeys. Or I can try running and gunning with my bow.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

matt76cmich said:


> A friend of mine tried this and wasn't successful (2 shots and the bird kept goin like it was never hit). Keep in mind both of our guns are fixed choked with modified choke barrels. I was able to take a turkey last year with a pheasant load. I am trying to find a non toxic shot in a pheasant load as well. just the stores around here don't carry it and won't order it. So, one shot one kill equals 5 yrs of turkeys. Or I can try running and gunning with my bow.


Steel is a very poor choice for turkey.. You have to up the pellet size so much to get penetration that you have no pattern density.. 

Pony up buy two boxes of the Fed HW 7s, clean your barrel. Fire one at your desired range and if POI matches POA.. Go hunting.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Steel is a very poor choice for turkey.. You have to up the pellet size so much to get penetration that you have no pattern density..
> 
> Pony up buy two boxes of the Fed HW 7s, clean your barrel. Fire one at your desired range and if POI matches POA.. Go hunting.


Put the order in yesterday. It was hard to pay that much for ten shells, but at least this way I don't have to worry about a ticket. Thanks to everybody that responded.


----------

